# Neues Ibis im Landeanflug - ACC und Ihr Prototype...



## ibislover (9. Juli 2014)

... und Valentina Macheda hat auch schon ein "Häppchen" auf FB gepostet.

Bin gespannt!


----------



## nippelspanner (9. Juli 2014)

Hmmhh... hatte ja eigentlich auf eine Mojo-HD Version für 27,5 *und* mind. 160 mm FW gehofft.
Das sieht mir eher wie ein Ripley Derivat aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2014)

Dann schau Dir am Besten das Ripley noch einmal genau an, das ist doch einen Hauch anders ...


----------



## nippelspanner (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, ja, hast ja recht! 
Sollen halt die Katze aus dem Sack lassen und feddich.


----------



## ibislover (11. Juli 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## Bubba. (12. Juli 2014)

hat was von Specialized Enduro... aber man erkennt auch so ein, zwei Fünkchen vom Mojo


----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)

www.pinkbike.com/news/new-ibis-enduro-racer-debuts-at-la-thuile-ews-2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (13. Juli 2014)

Nicht schlecht!
Sogar “richtige“ Links, keine Excenter wie beim 29er.
Das Leben hat wieder einen Sinn!


----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## User85319 (14. Juli 2014)

Hammergeil. Hat alles, was ich an meinem Mach6 vermisse. Jetzt heißt es sparen


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Juli 2014)

Hm, ich weiß nicht so recht. Sieht irgendwie beliebig aus... Muß ich noch mal sacken lassen...


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Juli 2014)

Also schaut mir nach Enduro aus ... so viel ist wohl schon mal sicher.
Aber mehr ergibt sich mir erst mal nicht. Bin da weniger versiert aber muss auch zugeben, dass es arg Richtung Specialized Enduro geht ...


----------



## User85319 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe die ständigen Vergleiche mit dem Speci Enduro nicht (auch die Ami-Foren sind voll davon)... Diese typische Strebe im vorderen Rahmendreieck gibt es doch schon seit dem Mojo. Und der DW Hinterbau ist ja wohl das krasse Gegenteil zum FSR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Juli 2014)

Na weil es optisch einfach mal in die Richtung geht!

Aber muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Dafür passt in den neuen Rahmen offensichtlich eine Fläschchen.


----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## sevens4 (15. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie sieht es beim Hinterbau eng aus, was die Reifenfreiheit betrifft. Kann aber auch täuschen auf den bildern.
Sonst haben will.


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Juli 2014)

Ich könnt' schon wieder 'ne Krise kriegen ... manche Bilder sehe ich und manche nicht ... will doch aber gerne alles sehen!


----------



## napo (15. Juli 2014)

Geil sieht es ja aus, aber was wird es... Der Nachfolger vom Mojo?  Was ist das für eine Rad Größe. 
Der Hinterbau sieht aber mal komisch aus, wo soll den da was hinfedern bei so wenig Platz.


----------



## ibislover (15. Juli 2014)

150mm / 27,5".
oh man, was ne "feststellung" zum hinterbau...


----------



## marco2 (15. Juli 2014)

150 wären echt wenig. Mal sehen, wenn die Daten eintrudeln. Das gute alte HD hatte ja ziemliche identische Geo zum alten Nomad. Mir würde es taugen, wenn es jetzt wieder so wäre.


----------



## joker78 (15. Juli 2014)

Die 150mm am Heck gehen ok da sich dank dw link die Sache eh nach mehr anfühlt finde ich,is beim Hd. Oder HDR ja auch so das die 160mm federweg sich eher anfühlen wie 170-180mm.
Auf dem Bild ist auch zuerkennen das ibis das System auch nochmal überarbeitet hat und die ganze Sache erst mehr nach oben hinten schwingt als wie beim Hd./HDR das heißt noch besseres ansprechverhalten + 27,5 zoll = gefühlte 170mm federweg.
Bin mal aufs Gewicht gespannt.


----------



## marco2 (15. Juli 2014)

Hm, das ist ja ne äußerst subjektive Kiste: in meinem HD fühlen sich die 160 irgendwie nach 160 an. Nach sehr guten 160 wohlgemerkt. Davor hatte ich ein Nicolai mit 170, beides mit Vivid Air. Die 170 fühlten sich da nach mehr an. 

Das HDR sollte ich 1:1 wie das HD anfühlen, da sich an der Kinematik rein gar nichts geändert hat. Es gibt nur mehr Reifenfreiheit in der Schwinge und ein besseres Layout der Fasern im Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (15. Juli 2014)

Im HD habe ich ja die 180er Talas. Bergab super, aber bergauf komme ich ohne Absenkung nicht weit. Wenn dieses neue Gerät hinten 150 hat und vorn zB auch für die GesamtGeometrie eine 170mm Gabel funktioniert, wäre ich glücklich.
Die Optik ist nicht ganz so individuell wie beim HD(R), aber der Zusammenarbeit Ibis /DW folge ich fast blind. Wenn ich mich überhaupt von meinem geliebten HD werde trennen können.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. Juli 2014)

Bitte bitte lasst es in knalligen Farben kommen! Das Ripley blau ist der Hammer und mein Nuclear Pesto grün habe ich auch geliebt.


----------



## diggi* (16. Juli 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Bitte bitte lasst es in knalligen Farben kommen! Das Ripley blau ist der Hammer und mein Nuclear Pesto grün habe ich auch geliebt.


 
 und bitte richtig Farbe , nicht nur schwarz mit ein paar bunten Stellen


----------



## Acme (20. Juli 2014)

ja, bitte in Farbe und mit einer Umwerferoption!!!!


----------



## joker78 (30. August 2014)




----------



## supermanlovers (30. August 2014)

Ist ibis auf der Eurobike vertreten ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## cycophilipp (12. September 2014)

joker78 schrieb:


>


 yeeeessss und wieder eine Alternative zu Speiseeis !!!! Ich glaub ich kauf mir in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein zweites Ibis


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. September 2014)

Und warum ein Ibis, wenn das Enduro quasi schon das Bike der Wahl ist.  Aber Fahrwerk unterscheidet sich vermutlich schon recht deutlich.


----------



## MojoTom (16. Oktober 2014)

der sitzwinkel schaut extrem flach aus.
und der hängebauch gefällt irgendwie nicht. haben sie wohl wegen dem flaschenhalter so gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (17. November 2014)




----------



## Phil-Joe (18. November 2014)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/17...longer-lower-slacker-and-so-much-more-enduro/

Also bei mir bricht gerade wieder Ibis-Fieber aus.

Gott sei Dank haben sie die Speci-Enduro Form so abgewandelt, dass ein richtige hübsches Mojo dabei raus kam. Holy Shit ... das Ding sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. November 2014)

Ist das Ding heiß! Vielen Dank für die Farben. Das blau rote ist der Knaller. Seit heute kenne ich mein nächstes Bike!


----------



## MojoTom (18. November 2014)

das blau-rote ist auf jeden fall sehr schick. aber das wars auch schon. leider.

ist die geometrie wie vermutet nicht wirklich überarbeitet.
der sitzwinkel ist angegeben mit 72,6 grad bei 160 mm. gemessen wird aber wie immer von mitte innenlager bis sattelschelle. das sitzrohr setzt aber weit vor dem innenlager an. damit hat man auf sattelhöhe mit etwas glück noch 71 grad. vermutlich sogar weniger. zum entspannten bergauffahren einfach viel zu flach und absolut nicht zeitgemäß. moderne rahmen haben um 66° lenkwinkel und 74° effektiven sitzwinkel. letzteres aus gutem grund.

der rahmen ist nur länger, hat einen bauch für nen flaschenhalter, nochmal 2 lager mehr.

optisch gelungen, technisch verfehlt. schade. wirklich schade.

blicke ich weiter auf ein anderes blaues rad mit zeitgemäßer geometrie :-(


----------



## ibislover (18. November 2014)

das ist so nicht richtig. die 1.6° mehr bleiben so oder so und die ibis sitzen spürbar höher im federweg, wodurch du die absoluten zahlen nicht mit anderen bikes vergleichen kannst.
die geo ist um 20mm länger geworden, was weniger ergibt wie zb beim aktuellen nomad. aber genau das ist super. das HD3 möchte kein nomad sein. es ist das wesentlich vielseitigere bike ohne zu sehr in die extreme abfahrtsrichtung zu gehen.
genauso war der unterschied beim vorgänger und dem vorgänger des nomad auch (ich habe beide besessen).
alles in allem ist das HD3 der bessere allrounder, allein schon wegen der geo. lang nicht so extrem wie bei anderen und so auch auf heimischen trails mehr spaß und beim jährlichen trip nach finale und co. musst auch keine abstriche machen.
ganz klar  !


----------



## Acme (18. November 2014)

auf allen größeren englischsprachigen Bikeseiten gibt's gerade die großen Ersttests:

uA auch hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ibis-mojo-hd3-review.html

haben wahrscheinlich eh schon alle hier gesehen!

Erst dachte ich für einen Moment, es sieht nicht gut aus, doch dummerweise trifft es genau meinen Nerv und meine Ansprüche
und inzwischen auch mein ästhetisches Empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (18. November 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich. Das blaue und das schwarze treffen enorm meinen Geschmack. Sieht richtig gut aus.
Und bereits vorher machte das Teil einen echt tollen Eindruck.


----------



## MojoTom (18. November 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richt. die 1.6° mehr bleiben so oder so und die ibis sitzen spürbar höher im federweg, wodurch du die absoluten zahlen nicht mit anderen bikes vergleichen kannst.
> die geo ist um 20mm länger geworden, was weniger ergibt wie zb beim aktuellen nomad. aber genau das ist super. das HD3 möchte kein nomad sein. es ist das wesentlich vielseitigere bike ohne zu sehr in die extreme abfahrtsrichtung zu gehen.
> genauso war der unterschied beim vorgänger und dem vorgänger des nomad auch (ich habe beide besessen).
> alles in allem ist das HD3 der bessere allrounder, allein schon wegen der geo. lang nicht so extrem wie bei anderen und so auch auf heimischen trails mehr spaß und beim jährlichen trip nach finale und co. musst auch keine abstriche machen.
> ganz klar :daumemn: !



nix bleibt da so oder so. das hd hatte bisher ein gerades sitzrohr mit 71°.

beim neuen wird zwar wie beim alten gemessen = 72,6 von tretlager zur schelle.
sagt aber nichts, da das sitzrohr flacher im rahmen steht als gemessen wurde.
verstehst du das?
zeichne es mal auf und rechne deine sitzhöhe/beinlänge ab der schelle bis zum sattel dazu. das sitzrohr IST sehr flach.. geschätzt zwischen 70 und 71 grad. schau dir das bike von der seite an und vergleiche gabel zu sitzwinkel - vielleicht erkennst du es dann..

höher im federweg? fahren andere mit noch mehr (im schnitt) 30 prozent sag? echt?
zumal die gabel recht weich und der dämpfer sehr straff abgestimmt werden müsste um einfluss von mehr als 1 grad auf die geometrie zu haben

ich bin über die jahre viele räder gefahren. und für mich kommt keines mehr unter 73° *echtem *sitzrohrwinkel (also am sattel und nicht der schelle) in frage. das braucht man einfach wenn man mal entspannt irgendwo hoch kurbeln will ohne sich die knie zu ruinieren weil man von hinten tritt.

ein bisheriges defizit gibt es (aus meiner sicht) also noch immer.

*wenn es dir gefällt ist doch prima. wenn du's haben willst. super!  ich wünsche allen spaß damit.*
aber dass der sitzrohrwinkel flach ist - ist unbestritten

bin raus. keine lust auf diskussionen ;-)


----------



## ibislover (18. November 2014)

MojoTom schrieb:


> ...bin raus. keine lust auf diskussionen ;-)


wohl besser. 
das sitzrohr beim neuen verläuft in einem leichten bogen nach vorne und nicht gerade nach hinten!

viel spaß mit deinem neuen bike!


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2014)

Bike ist nicht uninteressant. BSA und die etwas konservativere geo gefallen mir nicht schlecht


----------

